# Are these rocks aquarium safe? Anyone know?



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys I picked up some rock fragments from neighbor's that were getting their yards done. They had extra fragments. Anyone know what type of rock it is and if it is safe? I really hope its safe! It's really beautiful I think. :/


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not a rock expert, but they look like a form of slate. Slate would be ok in an aquarium. You should put some in a bucket of water and measure the pH, let it sit for 24 hours and measure the pH again...


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Well thanks for the reply.  I will do that unless someone knows FOR sure.  Still may do that anyways.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Austin said:


> Well thanks for the reply.  I will do that unless someone knows FOR sure.  Still may do that anyways.


You don't know what it has been treated with or exposed to. I would soak and water change it for a week minimum and water test it a few times. If you have a less prized tank you could test it in AFTER you've soaked, rinsed, tested (and repeated) that's be a good start.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

It's just my fry tank at the moment. 

If there is chemicals and I put it in the fish tank would I notice pretty soon with fish dying or would it slowly kill the fish ie mutate them? :/


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

I doubt you'd get ninja turtles or anything. IT would probably screw with your cycled tank's benny bacteria, and cause a spike and probable/possible fishie death.


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

I've never tried it myself, but I've heard that if you pour some white vinegar on it and it fizzes it's no good for an aquarium.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm, well I guess I'll have to hope not... I think they will look nice in the tank and maybe I'm incorrect feeling that they probably don't have chemicals, so the risk might be worth it. They are just some stone from making a wall/outdoor flooring....

I'll try the vinegar. 

I also heard that nitrate (or possibly nitrite) test will fizzle if its bad (better than vinegar)... but if it is nitrate, then I can't use it. Can anyone confirm if it's nitrite or nitrate test?


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've only heard the vinegar trick also, found some rocks near my place, got vinegar, turns out they had a load of copper in them, thank god I checked first!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I hate to rain on your parade, but in those pictures it really looks like those rocks have some considerable rust buildup. Rust means iron and too much iron could be really problematic. 

Then again, it could just be dirt and I'm seeing things.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

)= I hope they are not bad... I think that is just the color... but maybe they get their color from rusting iron. >_<


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, so I just tried "distilled white vinegar" I had. Idk if "distilled" means anything, but no fizzing or anything.

Great. Now that I look at these, and their name is "rusty slate tiles" and that's how it looks... I guess that could be the name since they look rusty, not necessarily are.

Does anyone know if slate with orangish color (a lot of slate I've seen has an orangish color) means it is rusty? Does that mean I should go for a solid blue/gray slate?


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Okay. I know people use natural slate in their tanks. Slate derives its colors from the sediment is forms near. The colors of slate are usually specific to that area. The slate you are showing resembles the kind mined in areas of the east coast. I do know slate was used in electrical work a long time ago (doesn't conduct electricity ((suggests no metals))). I have a slate topped pool table, but that has no bearing. Wikipedia says slate is chemically inert. 

The problem with using these stones is you do not know what it has been treated with up until now. A lot of companies will treat or even dye their materials (slate is very easy to dye) to resemble something that it is not. (East coast slate sells for more that mid west slate. buy cheap, add some color, sell for more) They also may pre-treat it to make the surface more porous (for paving) or water resistant prior to putting out for sale. Slate is very susceptible to the elements, especially in areas of climate change. Pre-treatment protects the "stock" from damage. If this is done it may not be readily advertised or even obvious. A way to test would be to weight the stone while it is bone dry (baked) then submerging it for a few days and re-weighing it. If it is heavier, it means it is absorbing water. It is not a foolproof idea, but it is a start. 

You also cannot be sure what chemicals or overspay it was exposed to in transit or anyplace else. For this, I'd recommend a very heavy series or soakings, bakings, and maybe a few trips through the dish washer on high heat. THEN test is in a controlled atmosphere on one or two fish.

I def. would not settle for a few day soak and toss it in a tank willy nilly... unless you're okay losing a tank and having to start from scratch.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

And no, the orangish color, is called rust because that's what color it is.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

So... Dishwasher with no soap I assume? 

And are you saying the orange is just the color, not actual rust? After reading a lot I think it actually is rust. I have read iron oxide is not bad but if there is actual iron in the slate that is bad. Dunno, I've seen varying opinions. I.E. it can be good for plants to have a little iron, but others say not to use it. So idk.

Could the chemicals harm plants?? I could take out all fish and leave a couple in.... this seems so cruel but idk how else to test really... I don't got any iron or copper testing... is there any way I can test for iron?? Or other harmful chemicals? Any other methods such as vinegar (which didn't bubble) that is cheap or uses commonplace things?

Letting it soak and checking PH tomorrow.

Also if I did put a few pieces in with fish, how long would it take to be apparent it is toxic...?


----------



## scalar (Apr 19, 2010)

that looks like just flag stone it should be safe its in my kio pond.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

rust is a color, not a composite material. Just as the color violet is not made up flowers, just a shade of purple. As I said, the pigment in slate comes from the soil around it as it forms. Dirt can be red or rust colored. It defies logic to place rocks with a rust composite as stepping stones as the two key elements of their decay are right there... water and oxygen. It would be self defeating and need replacement within a few years. Some forms of slate do have iron pyrite (fools gold) but that is inert and would be somewhat more obvious. Additionally, those forms of slate are not as sturdy as what is traditionally used for walkways and yard purposes. 

Assuming you have a dishwasher that doesn't use jet dry or one of those types of dish treatment (that's filled monthly) you should be okay, but don't rely too heavily on that, I've never tried it for something as porous as slate. No you would not use detergent.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

You're right scalar it might be flagstone.  Thanks for mentioning that... 

Anyways, so if it's not rust, their should be no problems, other than the chance it was exposed to chemicals which their would be that risk for ever rock right?


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Austin said:


> Anyways, so if it's not rust, their should be no problems, other than the chance it was exposed to chemicals which their would be that risk for ever rock right?


Not every rock is quarried, bought and sold for the purpose of being a paved into a yard. Point is, of it is sought out for a purpose such as that it may be treated to withstand elements and the specific environmental exposures, so as to make a better product. You know the old saying, "Don't put that in your mouth, you don't know where its been." Same concept. This isn't something you found in nature.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

i have used this in my tanks before, i didnt even poor boiling water over it, just scrubbed with a little bit of soap and water then stuck em in the tank, and i still have the fish to prove it  you should be fine!


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

TexasTanker said:


> Not every rock is quarried, bought and sold for the purpose of being a paved into a yard. Point is, of it is sought out for a purpose such as that it may be treated to withstand elements and the specific environmental exposures, so as to make a better product. You know the old saying, "Don't put that in your mouth, you don't know where its been." Same concept. This isn't something you found in nature.


I'm not sure I understand what you mean. It was for the purpose of walls/flooring in somebody's yard. Does that make a difference good or bad?


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Austin said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you mean. It was for the purpose of walls/flooring in somebody's yard. Does that make a difference good or bad?


How old are you and is that a picture of britney spears? Nevermind. 

Walls and stepping stones = might be treated with unknown chemicals (on purpose by humans) to keep the stones pretty ---> Go slow, wash thoroughly, start small, and go slow (if you insist on it)

In nature = animals might have peed on it, wash thoroughly, soak for a few days, try on "expendable" fish.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

TexasTanker said:


> How old are you and is that a picture of britney spears? Nevermind.
> 
> Walls and stepping stones = might be treated with unknown chemicals (on purpose by humans) to keep the stones pretty ---> Go slow, wash thoroughly, start small, and go slow (if you insist on it)
> 
> In nature = animals might have peed on it, wash thoroughly, soak for a few days, try on "expendable" fish.


17 and yes it is. Though that's irrelevant...

Anyways, I understand. I'll soak them for a while and wash them well... and hope for the best.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Austin, if it does contain iron (which would cause the iron oxide buildup on the surface) you could try breaking a piece off, getting it wet and then letting it air dry. You might have to repeat the process, but if the rock has a significant iron content you should get an iron oxide scale on the broken surface pretty quickly I'd think.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks. =) I'll try that on top of the other things I'm going to try and I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like slate to me. I went to a rock place KRC in Poway off Old Knolls Rd. In Southern California to look for rocks for my aquariums. I asked first and I found some nice black slate that looks sort of like yours minus the rust color and my fish are all ok. I just wanted small broken peices. I got a whole bag and they did'nt even charge me. They told me that they could not sell broken peices. Just go to a rock shop and get your rocks or slate instead of a aquarium shop that charges alot. If your worried about the rocks you got you can alway put a small peice in a extra tank with some cheap feeder fish and see it the fish survives or if you have excess baby fry from guppies have them in the tank with the rock. If they are ok after a week I would guess they are alright.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I found some solid blue/black slate today at the rock store would that be better? :/


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

^
Here is the new slate. It broke up really easily. :/ Like, literally crumbled. I heard you're supposed to smooth the edges for fish but idk if thats possible if I use this new slate. It literally just crumbles. >_< Maybe I should look for a different piece.... or is this not slate maybe? Shale?












^
Before picture to see if it rusts... look at the top right... that rock really does look rusty is that really just color?


Edit: after looking it up im pretty sure it's shale... darn... gonna have to go back probably.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

You picked up the same slate that I got. It was bluish black and it is safe to use in a aquarium. I used a hammer to break it up so that I could stack them in my small tank. Were you able to get the broken peices for free?


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Does it work ok even if it has sharp edges? :S I figured it'd eventually probably get a little slimy coat... and the fish would avoid it, but idk. Also they gave me a rather large rock for free.  We broke it up later. Was yours as crumbly as this? Im pretty sure this is shale. :/


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine was a little crumbly after I used a hammer to break it up. Mine did not have many sharp edges. If you are concerned put a towel over the rock and break off the sharp edge. You can use one of those bath netting sponges and take that apart and get some java moss and attach that to the rock. Put the netting over that and twist it on the bottom and use a tie wrap to secure it and you have a really nice moss rock. Easy to trim and take out. I'm glad you got that for free as they know they can't sale broken peices.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

How do you break off the shap edge? It has likeeee lots of different edges since it's kind of crumbly. I'm pretty sure it's shale and not slate :/ so might go back and look for slate idk.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If it passes the vinegar test (or even better, a test with a stronger acid such as muriatic acid for cleaning pools, pH Down or the nitrate test bottle that says "danger: contains hydrochloric acid" or something like that) it should be fine. Some shale contains a decent amount of calcite but not all of it does. I have red shale in some of my tanks.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not sure what mine was. Maybe it was not slate. Some of my peices are a little pointy but are fine with my fish and my tank and I have had them in for sometime and no problems.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

I picked up some more rock... if anyone has any idea what kind it is (I think it's slate... but I'm not sure :/.... it's kind of sparkly, is this bad?

Please let me know if you have any idea. It passed the vinegar test. Now the PH test.

It looks shinier cus the water + flash so keep that in mind.


----------

